# Seite für Diablo 3 Gegenstände?



## Wiesenputz (11. Mai 2012)

Hi,

bald ist es ja soweit, Diablo 3 startet. Die Jagd nach immer besseren Gegenständen geht los.

Meine Frage ist kurz und knapp: Gibt es schon irgendwo eine Seite (deutsch oder englisch) wo ALLE Gegenstände gelistet sind die es im Spiel gibt? Bei WoW war das ja ganz einfach, der und der Mob, das und jenes droppt er. Das ist bei D3 ja anders wie ich gelesen habe, da kann doch praktisch jeder Mob alles droppen, also auch der Stufe 1 Zombie ein Legendäres Item. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Wäre auch vielleicht ganz hilfreich wenn man nachschauen könnte, ah, das Item wird da und da gedroppt, oder ist sogar einzigartig? Das geht doch auch, also das ein Item nur EINMAL im ganzen Spiel vorkommt. Wäre gut für das Echtgeld-AH .

Danke für die Seiten wenn es welche geben sollte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Mai 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/item/


----------



## Wiesenputz (11. Mai 2012)

Danke dir, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können 
Mal sehen wann Blizzard die Items alle auf den deutschen Stand bringt.

Mal eine Frage am Rande, werdet ihr Items im Echtgeld-AH verkaufen? Gerade die legendären werden doch bestimmt Leute kaufen.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn es sich lohnt ja. Ich denke mal wenn man als einer der ersten bestimmte Items hat wird man da eine Menge Geld für bekommen, aber sobald der Rest aufholt werden die Preise sicher auch ziemlich schnell wieder fallen. Ist mit Ingamewährung auch jedesmal so. Kostet bei Release ein Vermögen und 4 Wochen später noch 1/10.


----------

